# Does a carpenter need license work on people homes?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

The reason I am asking this question is. I have my own carpenter tools and I am unempolyed other than mowing lawns for pay. So I am thinking I should start trying to get some carpentry projects jobs in order to get some work experience other than my building construction degree. So whats the risk invole working without license I am not trying to become a contractor.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

are you supposed to be licensed and insured?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Alabama says for jobs under $10,000 you dont. But they say you need to license by the city.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ok that is usually just a one time fee no?but for that you need proof of insurance..i don't really see any way around it unless you spin the wheel and take your chances

you been around here a long time cj you know the drill


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ya I know the drill. You have to renew home builders lisense every year. I might take a chance!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> The reason I am asking this question is. I have my own carpenter tools and I am unempolyed other than mowing lawns for pay. So I am thinking I should start trying to get some carpentry projects jobs in order to get some work experience other than my building construction degree. So whats the risk invole working without license I am not trying to become a contractor.


Can you not find a job with a existing company and gain experience that way? 

Practicing on other peoples homes wouldn't be the way I'd go...just say'n.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CJ21 said:


> Ya I know the drill. You have to renew home builders lisense every year. I might take a chance!


around here city license was more a ''permit''no testing or anything just proof of insurance,once state lic went in to effect the city and town lic were abolished

what im saying is:blink:..you need it


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Paulie, I tried that. All of the carpenters and contractors I talked to would not hire me. So I am stuck!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> Paulie, I tried that. All of the carpenters and contractors I talked to would not hire me. So I am stuck!


Why not?

Have you exhausted all avenues for employment in your field?

If your going to school for construction Management do they have resources for you to gain employment?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

You need a State Tax License & one for each city you work on
As for permits & insurance requirments - each city & county is different (there is no state requirment except for commercial)
If you work on pre-78 houses you need to be an Alabama Safe State Certified Firm ($300 a year) and a Safe State Certified Renovator ($100 Year)
As for Homebuilders license... essentially you are correct, but if you want to check your options scroll to the bottom http://blog.sls-construction.com/2012/residential-contractor-remodeling-licensing-recap


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> Paulie, I tried that. All of the carpenters and contractors I talked to would not hire me. So I am stuck!


WHY???? Sounds like you are over priced & under experienced...

I really hope you are not trying to use your construction degree to get a job...:no:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Pettry much!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Griz, thats all I have to use. I worked for a guy week doing carpentry work but he never intended to take tax on me. What a bummer.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Griz, thats all I have to use. I worked for a guy week doing carpentry work but he never intended to take tax on me. What a bummer.


Toss the degree and grab a shovel, brother.:thumbsup:

I know it sounds hard, but its the reality. I respect the ambition to get educated but OJT is what counts in the field. When the tail gate drops the BS stops:thumbsup: 

As a GC I would look at the degree as a possible indicator you had the dedication to finish something you start. :thumbsup: 

If you had the degree and no OJT Id tell you to drop the belt and pack lumber and get in the ditch. The education should see you advance a little quicker and will probably help you in five years or so when/if you are a foreman.

My serious advice, pull all the building permits in your local, put on your work boots, pack your lunch and tools , and show up on the jobsites where the permits are pulled at 630 and tell the job boss you are ready and willing to anything he has for you, even day labor. :thumbsup: Then bust your ass for all your worth, I bet he either finds a spot for you or refers you to friend, hard working young guys who WANT to learn are hard to find. Don't even mention the degree :no:

I've done this approach several times when out of work as a youngster. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

And here we are again. You've been given the same advice Jaws is giving you over & over. Don't mention the degree, show up on a job site & apply as a laborer. Get your feet wet already.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

CJ's being trying here for the last few years, for those that haven't been here. 

While he's been in over is head most of the time, I really respect his "stick-to-iveteness", so I'm very willing to help where I can when it comes to CJ. k

CJ, here, where I'm at, in Forsyth county, GA, and in the state of GA...there is NO LICENSE even available to "just carpenters". In other words, a carpenter can ply his trade without the availability of a "carpenter's license".

That's not to say that if you frame/deck etc, that you aren't held accountable to local codes, but if you're providing services such as interior carp/cabinetry, ect, no...there is no license attainable/required. FOR GA.

Check for AL, of course. Just keep on keepin' on, as long as you're trying to do the right thing. I'm pullin' for ya.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No offense, CJ, but I flat out don't believe you have a degree in anything. If you did, your communication skills would be considerably better than you have shown throughout your history here, and in the process of acquiring that degree, you would have gained the discipline to apply yourself and get some real work experience.

It's there if you really want it and are willing to do what it takes. I can only conclude that one or both are lacking.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've always been suspect when it came to the "degree" thing a few years back, but I figured it meant pretty much nothing then, and have always thought the same.

I'm still willing to help....IF CJ proves he his willing to help himself.


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> I flat out don't believe you have a degree in anything. If you did, your communication skills would be considerably better


Ere's plenty um dugreys wat dun reqwire no mer lernin ena fella ken ferget within a day er 2 of hard drinkin. Hell, I get one ofum meself. Ah, but I am supposed to care whether or not you believe me. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> No offense, CJ, but I flat out don't believe you have a degree in anything. If you did, your communication skills would be considerably better than you have shown throughout your history here, and in the process of acquiring that degree, you would have gained the discipline to apply yourself and get some real work experience.
> 
> It's there if you really want it and are willing to do what it takes. I can only conclude that one or both are lacking.




I don't think they do a lot grammar/English in tech school. When I looked into it 10 years ago, I believe it required 1 composition course, and business writing.

I never finished college, but my grammar could use some work. :whistling

Not saying CJ did or didn't get a degree. I don't know.

I do know that a young , single guy with drive and some work ethic should be able to find some work. If your area is completely dead, move to a new area. 

What would hold you down? Girlfriend?


----------

